# U8-Bluetooth-Smart-Wrist-Watch-Phone-Mate-For-Android-IOS-Iphone-Samsung-LG-Sony



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Does anybody have experience in using these smart watches ?

I see this type of watch on sale on the internet.-

U8-Bluetooth-Smart-Wrist-Watch-Phone-Mate-For-Android-IOS-Iphone-Samsung-LG-Sony


I thought the whole point it using a smart watch is that it is portable and you don't need to carry around tablet or Smart Phone with you.
But on the contrary you still need to bring them along if you wish to make your smart watch work and use it as a phone, is that correct ?


Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> But on the contrary you still need to bring them along if you wish to make your smart watch work and use it as a phone, is that correct ?


Yes, they require a device to be with them at all times.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Yes, they require a device to be with them at all times.


For playing mp3s on the watch and telling time it doesn't require, right ?
Unless you using bluetooth playing mp3s or live streaming music that are located on your tablet to the watch, right ?


Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can't play music on most smartwatches, only control the music controls.

Telling time it can do without the device, but why not just by a normal watch for that?

Plus without a phone with it, it will constantly be asking where the phone is.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You can't play music on most smartwatches, only control the music controls.
> 
> Telling time it can do without the device, but why not just by a normal watch for that?
> 
> Plus without a phone with it, it will constantly be asking where the phone is.


So I don't see any advantage if having a smart watch like this? So are all smart watches operate like this?

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, they only send commands to their paired phone. There is no advantage to owning a smartwatch IMHO.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

They do more than just pair with a phone. And their original purpose was exercise monitoring, which has thus been expanded upon, among other things. As for pairing, how many times have you been at home and missed a call or text because your phone was in another room?

In any case, if you don't know what it's for, or have a use for it, then it's likely not for you. I don't have a use for it either. But everyones wants and needs are different.


----------

